# Tier 2 refusal; help required



## tier2_refused (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi.

I have been refused a visa for tier 2 the reason provided by ECO is that i have been assigned a CoS on the same date the RLMT campaign ends. They also mentioned that the job has been tailored since it was assign just on the completion date of RLMT.
I have the following queries. Kindly help me out.

1. The RLMT start date was 2nd December, 2014, CoS was assigned on 30th of December.
If we include 2nd december (the date when advertise was posted) , the 28 days period completed on 29th of December; which is one day after the RLMT. Correct me if I am wrong?

2. Is there any issue if i have been assigned a CoS on the date of interview ? 

Should I go for administrative review or not ? Kindly help me


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So they fiddled the job description to fit your abilities and get round RMLT. Not a chance if getting a visa now. That employer will have problems sponsoring anyone again


----------



## tier2_refused (Feb 26, 2015)

Its not the case. I was hired on my skills. It was the company's mistake that they hired me the same day. Can you please tell me if administrative review can be helpful ?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

And the RMLT?


----------



## tier2_refused (Feb 26, 2015)

RLMT start date was 2nd december so its end date should be 29 dec. I was assigned CoS on 30th dec. 
ECO commented that end date will be 30th december for RLMT.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

tier2_refused said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have been refused a visa for tier 2 the reason provided by ECO is that i have been assigned a CoS on the same date the RLMT campaign ends. They also mentioned that *the job has been tailored since it was assign *just on the completion date of RLMT.
> I have the following queries. Kindly help me out.
> ...





tier2_refused said:


> RLMT start date was 2nd december so its end date should be 29 dec. I was assigned CoS on 30th dec.
> ECO commented that end date will be 30th december for RLMT.


 Above in bold is what I am asking about.


----------



## tier2_refused (Feb 26, 2015)

It was what the ECO commented; which is not true. ECO calculated that i was assigned CoS on the same day thats why they thought job was tailored
I was assigned CoS after RLMT if we calculate 28 days from 2nd of december than 28 days will end on 29th of december, and i was assigned CoS on 30th of December.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> Advertise the vacancy for a single continuous period, with a minimum closing date of *28 calendar days from the date the advertisement first appeared*.


 Tier 2 and 5 Sponsor's Guidance

It seems to imply that there must be clear 28 days, not counting the date the advertisement was placed. So your test ended on 30th December.

ECO suspected they were going to give you the job anyway and RLMT was a charade, not a serious attempt to find a qualified settled applicant.


----------



## tier2_refused (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok i got it . Thanks .. I think re applying for the same position will be a straight rejection right ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have altered my post and I now think ECO was correct. I don't think there is a basis for appeal or administrative review.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Look at it this way.
If it stated the closing date was one calendar day from when the advert first appeared, it would be 3rd Dec.
If it stated the closing date was five calendar days from when the advert was placed, it would be 7th Dec.
So 28 days would be 30th December.


----------

